# Clausing colochester 11" WIPERS



## Badge171 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello all, New guy to the forum here.
 Does any one have any info where to purchase new wipers for my 11" ? Original equipment is so expensive, and I guess my felt are not working out as good as I would like.
Thanks
Regards
Frank


----------



## samthedog (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello Frank, most people resort to making their own from rubber sheet as far as I know. I needed to make a set as mine are no longer available and even if they were, I would need to sell the lathe in order to finance buying them.


----------

